
Lockheed announces major breakthrough in nuclear fusion – RT USA - nebula
http://rt.com/usa/196276-lockheed-nuclear-fusion-reactor/
======
dreamweapon
Pretty soon, RT will be telling us that the basic idea for the high-beta
fusion reactor was initially conceived by Vladimir Putin.

